# Illinois Application



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm already licensed in several other states and applying to Illinois. It looks like there is an option for "Acceptance of Examination" and "Endorsement of License." Though I can't tell the difference between these two. Has anyone done this before in Illinois?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I'm already licensed in several other states and applying to Illinois. It looks like there is an option for "Acceptance of Examination" and "Endorsement of License." Though I can't tell the difference between these two. Has anyone done this before in Illinois?


I was recently licensed in IL via the NCEES record method (before they screwed it up). I will take a look at my application and let you know.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2016)

from IDPR website

Question: I am licensed as a Professional Engineer in another US jurisdiction and want to be licensed in Illinois. Answer: Illinois does not offer Comity or Reciprocity licensure. You must meet Illinois requirements for licensure at the time you were originally licensed. Submit the current application for licensure as a Professional Engineer by Endorsement (available on the Department’s website), the fee of $100 payable to IDFPR, and request your NCEES Record to be transmitted to the Illinois jurisdiction. See experience and foreign applicant requirements on page 1. If you do not submit an NCEES Record, you must submit the following:  Official transcript(s) showing the conferral date to the Department  The required years of acceptable professional engineering experience, properly completed on the Department VE-PNG form.  Certification from the US jurisdiction where you passed the FE and PE exams as well as your original jurisdiction of licensure and the current jurisdiction of licensure. The certification(s) must be completed on the Department CT-ENG form or submitted electronically through the NCEES Verification process and must originate from the licensing jurisdiction(s). The certification(s) must contain the exam score information and the exam date. The Department does not accept NCEES score reports as meeting the requirements for certification.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2016)

the acceptance by examination is for newbs without a license.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 31, 2016)

One state I applied to has the same wording. No issues so far with it.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 31, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> from IDPR website
> 
> Question: I am licensed as a Professional Engineer in another US jurisdiction and want to be licensed in Illinois. Answer: Illinois does not offer Comity or Reciprocity licensure. You must meet Illinois requirements for licensure at the time you were originally licensed. Submit the current application for licensure as a Professional Engineer by Endorsement (available on the Department’s website), the fee of $100 payable to IDFPR, and request your NCEES Record to be transmitted to the Illinois jurisdiction. See experience and foreign applicant requirements on page 1. If you do not submit an NCEES Record, you must submit the following:  Official transcript(s) showing the conferral date to the Department  The required years of acceptable professional engineering experience, properly completed on the Department VE-PNG form.  Certification from the US jurisdiction where you passed the FE and PE exams as well as your original jurisdiction of licensure and the current jurisdiction of licensure. The certification(s) must be completed on the Department CT-ENG form or submitted electronically through the NCEES Verification process and must originate from the licensing jurisdiction(s). The certification(s) must contain the exam score information and the exam date. The Department does not accept NCEES score reports as meeting the requirements for certification.


The application has similar wording, but on the application itself they have three licesnure methods, "Examination," "Acceptance of Examination," and "Endorsement of License." I was leaning towards Endorsement of License, but they talk about accepting test verification from other states, so I wasn't sure. I guess "Acceptance of Examination" is if you took it early in another state and don't have the license yet you could have your scores sent there?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 31, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> > 1 hour ago, snickerd3 said: from IDPR website
> > Question: I am licensed as a Professional Engineer in another US jurisdiction and want to be licensed in Illinois. Answer: Illinois does not offer Comity or Reciprocity licensure. You must meet Illinois requirements for licensure at the time you were originally licensed. Submit the current application for licensure as a Professional Engineer by Endorsement (available on the Department’s website), the fee of $100 payable to IDFPR, and request your NCEES Record to be transmitted to the Illinois jurisdiction. See experience and foreign applicant requirements on page 1. If you do not submit an NCEES Record, you must submit the following:  Official transcript(s) showing the conferral date to the Department  The required years of acceptable professional engineering experience, properly completed on the Department VE-PNG form.  Certification from the US jurisdiction where you passed the FE and PE exams as well as your original jurisdiction of licensure and the current jurisdiction of licensure. The certification(s) must be completed on the Department CT-ENG form or submitted electronically through the NCEES Verification process and must originate from the licensing jurisdiction(s). The certification(s) must contain the exam score information and the exam date. The Department does not accept NCEES score reports as meeting the requirements for certification.
> 
> 
> The application has similar wording, but on the application itself they have three licesnure methods, "Examination," "Acceptance of Examination," and "Endorsement of License." I was leaning towards Endorsement of License, but they talk about accepting test verification from other states, so I wasn't sure. I guess "Acceptance of Examination" is if you took it early in another state and don't have the license yet you could have your scores sent there?


I think you want endorsement. They essentially waive the testing requirements based on you having passed it elsewhere. They will get all they need from the record.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (May 11, 2018)

I applied last November 2017 and its May 2018 and no decision on Illinois comity application yet. Called today and got told itll take two more months at least..So Nov 2017 to July 2018...9 months to approve an application? Are these guys serious...has anyone else faced such a long approval time?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2018)

CntrlEngrPE said:


> I applied last November 2017 and its May 2018 and no decision on Illinois comity application yet. Called today and got told itll take two more months at least..So Nov 2017 to July 2018...9 months to approve an application? Are these guys serious...has anyone else faced such a long approval time?


See responses in other thread that you posted.


----------

